
Monero’s hash rate drops following hard fork, Bitcoin Twitter account restored - jiximus
https://mailchi.mp/cryptotickerr/april-10-2018?e=bc54899ab2
======
floatingatoll
Direct link to actual source:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/JuanSGalt/status/9830645876658012...](https://mobile.twitter.com/JuanSGalt/status/983064587665801216)

